# Black Widows 10 strong Female Terminator Squad with Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

In 40K, there are some units that are just so fun to build and to field that you just have to get them painted and on the table.

For me, that has been this unit. My current army has no plans for a squad of ten terminators with Thunder Hammers, but it's so fun to field that I just can't wait to get it back on the table again now that they're fully painted.

Since Vulkan leads my army, the terminators get the advantage of having all their hammers become master crafted. That, when combined with the 3+ invulnerable save of the storm shields, just makes them insanely fun to field. Incredibly resilient and absolutely lethal, I can either field them as a squad of ten or combat squad them into two 5 lady squads as the situation dictates.

Enjoy.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are freakin awesome! I love the spiderweb freehand too, just adds so much while being so simple.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Doctor thunder, what is it with you and your supreme talent with modeling termies?!!! That is crazy man! I love it! Keep up the good work, I especially like the last pic, really defines your chapter!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Another fine example of your fabulous fightin' females! Excellent job, and I totally agree with gwmaniac, that last pic seems to really define your chapter. I'd love to see some pics of your entire army, as it stands.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes i am with Wraith on these. The Webs really do add something extra. I also really like the face detail on the one termi.

Well Done!

Chaosftw


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The capes look a little boring but the overall models look great.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I am inclined to agree with LoR. The capes could have done with a bit of a breeze look, cause in my opinion, they look too flat


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing! The moment the picture loaded I was awestruck! I have never seen such masculine females.  I love the sergeant btw.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet like thies way more than your tactal mariens


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

They look and sound pretty terrifying. How many points are they since I definitely don't want to ever face anything that tough?

Love the Shields and Hammers btw.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

one is Natasha Kerensky?

great paintjobs


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work. Really like the free hand, and the cloaks look great. Facial details are also very well painted. Love it!


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Painting is pretty good, but I'm a little disappointed in the modelling, though. There are few features to truly distinguish these models as women as opposed to the more common, canonical and correct male marines. Most people facing these figures would just go ahead and assume there had been no major tinkering with the established canon universe of 40k, which could work in your favour in some way. But I recommend adding something at the modelling stage in future, something to mark these figues out as feminine, such as greenstuffed thongs, or maybe some oversized greenstuffed breasts, considering these are Terminators, and are supposed to be OTT (even by the standards of the 40k universe and the Imperium specifically, as chauvanistic as it is).


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

eric said:


> I recommend adding something at the modelling stage in future, something to mark these figues out as feminine


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

fantastic looking unit. i really like it. and that would lay down some serious hurt on the table


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Just one model with the trademark oversized greenstuffed tits? You're losing your touch. Is there anywhere I can read the fluff to this army? I've heard from some friends on another messageboard that it's particularly good at justifying the existence of female marines.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

eric said:


> Just one model with the trademark oversized greenstuffed tits? You're losing your touch. Is there anywhere I can read the fluff to this army? I've heard from some friends on another messageboard that it's particularly good at justifying the existence of female marines.


It's kind of hard to tell from the pics, but half of the thunder hammer squad has the modified chest armor. The chest armor is decorative, like the way roman armor was shaped, so not all the widows have it.

Female Marines are easy to justify in the 40K universe. In this case, they are creations of Fabius Bile. Although I normally use loyalist rules for them due to the fact that they scavenge their equipment from loyalists and because I like the rules better, fluff-wise they are definately chaos and work closely with the Alpha Legion.

You can read their full fluff here:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=138444&hl=female


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice paint work here man! I'm not too keen on chicks in marine armour, but maybe I'm a chauvanist pig lol. Your conversions are sweet though! Well done


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

doctor thunder said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from the pics, but half of the thunder hammer squad has the modified chest armor. The chest armor is decorative, like the way roman armor was shaped, so not all the widows have it.
> 
> Female Marines are easy to justify in the 40K universe. In this case, they are creations of Fabius Bile. Although I normally use loyalist rules for them due to the fact that they scavenge their equipment from loyalists and because I like the rules better, fluff-wise they are definately chaos and work closely with the Alpha Legion.
> 
> ...


Very cleverly executed, but also mildly offensive, within the context of the 40k universe and beyond. Quite a few aspects of the fluff stick out as being particularly ill-judged, such as the paragraph on the physiology of the Black Widows. Why on earth anybody would need to know how well-shaven a marine might be is beyond me, male or female and smacks of schoolboy titillation (look, I used the word tit). The regular 40k fluff has no real need to explore the amount of body hair an SM might have. Oh yes, I'm forgetting: these women are meant to "breed exponentially", and have had the most "desirable attributes" enhanced, right? That would be their tits, then. Didn't you swipe at the B&C forums for being full of children, once? Interesting point, considering this hobby is actually aimed squarely at the adolescent market, making your fluff even less acceptable in this context.

This is not a case of male chauvanists getting prissy about their sacred 40K fluff, it's about how inappropriate the very idea of the Black Widows is. GW themselves produced two females in SM armour, well before the ideas and main thrust of the 40K universe had begun to form (and also when the hobby was aimed at a more adult audience), but what made them "acceptable" was the fact that they weren't backed up by schoolboy fantasies of intergalactic goth sex-slaves wearing shiny armour and sporting enormous breasts. Or, as you put it: 


> Mammory [sic] glands noted to be unusually large for frame (89th percentile for standard human female).


I can only assume your spelling mistake was a result of your excitement at having reached the writing stage in which you got to write about tits. Beyond the occasional spelling mistake, your writing appears to be pretty good. It's a real shame your obvious skills (in greenstuff and in writing) are put to such juvenile use.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

eric said:


> Didn't you swipe at the B&C forums for being full of children, once?


Not that I can recall. I think you might have me confused with someone else.



> This is not a case of male chauvanists getting prissy about their sacred 40K fluff, it's about how inappropriate the very idea of the Black Widows is.


*shrugs*
Phil Kelly thought they were "freaking awesome" when he saw them.

If the GW design team members think they're cool and appropriate, and some anonymous person online thinks they're inappropriate, then whose opinion do you think I should listen to?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good :good:. Really nice termies


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

doctor thunder said:


> Not that I can recall. I think you might have me confused with someone else.
> 
> 
> *shrugs*
> ...


I find it hard to believe that you'd managed to force them into reading all of the background fluff I just did. The figures themselves are inoffensive, and even uninspiring when compared to other projects I've seen online (but for the addition of tits). It's the fluff that I particularly dislike and find in bad taste.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

eric said:


> I find it hard to believe that you'd managed to force them into reading all of the background fluff I just did.


I didn't have to force them. I'm an Outrider/Kommando. We get to hang out with the Games Day guests every year. He asked me to send it to him.

It might be difficult for you to understand, but the design team are old-school players like me. They actually enjoy the hobby. They understand that it's a beer and pretzels game meant to be fun and silly and awesome.

If you get offended by the way someone else is enjoying the hobby, IMO you're taking it faaaaaar too seriously.



> It's the fluff that I particularly dislike and find in bad taste.


Taste is such a subjective thing. No matter what you do, someone somewhere won't like it. 

It's a statistical inevitability. 

Since I made this army, The Black Widows have won an award at every single event I have taken them to. They have their own trophy shelf at this point. So, while I respect your right to your opinion, it is a small minority amongst the hobby community.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Please try to stay on topic with regard to Painting/modelling. The rights and wrongs of female space marines can be taken 'outside' to the fluff section.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

I will respect the moderators and not try to get the last word in, because if I don;t someone will come along and replace my message with something fittingly contrite -G


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

eric said:


> I'm sure Madonna has her own awards shelf. It doesn't make her any good.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha ha!!!! Quoted!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

come on guys, this is a strickly painting thread, keep the arguments to the fluff section.



But anyway, i personally love the models, they look great and definitly suits where all the female space marines would go, and such a perfect name too.


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

They look good, your army is coming along nice now, I like how the "wood elf" heads add a nice touch of character as well the uniformity of all oi it looks great together. Nice freehand as well.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like them, personally. How was the blue effect on the Shields and Hammers achieved, Doc?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Dude, well done. I think they look a little chaos-y, maybe brighten the red? Of course that might be the picture AND (big AND) they're your kick ass termites. 
I like anything that gets people working on tiny plastic space men or women. Keep up the good work my man.
Also, the hobby could use a few more beer and pretzel people.
EDIT: I just read that they are supposed to be Chaos. Is this correct? the Eagle wings on stuff threw me.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

@PMS - Yeah, there's a link on page 2 to his fluff, it's a pretty good read.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Wicked, I'll read it later this afternoon.
Regardless of the fluff, the models look sweet.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

next time just for fun you should make them trueskill :wink:


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude man i like these i think you should go over the top with house rulse all units should get feel no pian (we all know women have a far higher pain freshold than guys)


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

inqusitor_me said:


> dude man i like these i think you should go over the top with house rulse all units should get feel no pian (we all know women have a far higher pain freshold than guys)


This has been scientifically proven to be incorrect.

Nice models. I really enjoyed the last battlereport you posted against the slaanesh- would love to see more.


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

wow that eric guy is a dick but holy got you have awesome skillz!!!!


----------

